# "Life"



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

My son purchased _Life _on iTunes the other day. We watched it yesterday. What a movie! I won't say much more, but this one shouldn't be missed, I think. I'm not a fan of Gyllenhaal and I was a bit leery about _ Life_ just because of him. He was fine, the movie never seemed to have a bad moment. If I keep typing I'll be putting the plot on this page...Watch it, you won't be sorry.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Have had a interest with this movie but have been cautious about investing in it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Thanks for the input. Have had a interest with this movie but have been cautious about investing in it.


Much better than I thought it would be. Can't think of anything bad to say about it. Better than _Passengers_, which I really liked.

Rich


----------

